# TLC Whole Life dog food - opinions?



## TheDogGuy (Apr 28, 2014)

This is somewhat of a double post as it made me post first in the new member section...but oh well!

I just recently picked up a Goldendoodle puppy and am here to learn the most that I can about dog food. 

Anyone have experience with TLC? It comes recommended and I would like to hear the opinion of the experts from this site. 

Here is the information on their food http://www.tlcpetfood.com/dogfood/

It seems like a good food - no by products and good quality meats. And they deliver free (across North America it says), which is nice. $63.95 for 30lbs...

Any opinions would be great!


----------



## TheDogGuy (Apr 28, 2014)

No one? Any guidance would be appreciated!


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Of course the ingredient list is made to look 'pretty' for marketing purposes. I can't find a guaranteed analysis anywhere on their pages, and THAT is how you can judge quality of the meat/meals used in the food. You want "low ash" (under 7%) in general, but the Phosphorus % will tell you the quality of the meat. you want somewhere between 6-8% phosphorus, which then tells you there was a lot of meat in the meal, vs something like 1% on up like in the "boutique" foods (Orijen is just one!) which tells you that there was a lot of bone in the meals rather than meat. 
You also want to be aware of the sodium content and magnesium. 

Why is this important? Because over time, higher phosphorus will burn out the kidneys in some dogs. You hear that "high protein" causes kidney issues, which is not the case at all, it's the phosphorus doing it. 

Hope this helps!

EDIT to add:

Oh, I see the GA now. The levels of minerals actually looks good. Give it a try and see how it works, HOWEVER... there are many similar foods on the market and if price is a factor, this one may be a little bit expensive compared to others.


----------



## TheDogGuy (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks so much for your reply! I managed to find the guaranteed analysis...it's here http://www.tlcpetfood.com/dogfood/#whytlc 

So you're saying a high phosphorus count is WORSE than a low one, or better? higher phosphorus = more meat (which I thought was better), but this high count can burn out kidneys, where as TLC's 0.8% is likely more bone but won't burn out kidneys?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Meat does have lots of phosphorus and little calcium, so do plant proteins. Unless a kibble has a major calcium source listed and no plant protein sources you cannot say there is mostly meat rather than bone/meat in that meal.

Look for high protein plants. Peas, lentils, even oatmeal is fairly high in protein. Corn is low in protein but corn gluten meal is very high in protein. If any are present then the ~60% protein meat meals are getting seriously diluted by the ~12-60% plant proteins. TLC has some peas present. Low on the ingredient list but still there.

Do look for low ash, my raw fed dog's actual ash required is about 5.5%. Ash is mostly the mineral content of the food, calcium, phosphorus and potassium would be the major components. On this particular kibble I cannot tell see what the calories per kilo are, Max needs about 600 calories and 1000mg of calcium a day but he probably would be getting about 150% his requirement of calcium and phosphorus which is good. At 26% protein he would likely be only getting 39 grams of protein which is low for him, he doesn't do well with less than 50 grams a day.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

TheDogGuy said:


> Thanks so much for your reply! I managed to find the guaranteed analysis...it's here http://www.tlcpetfood.com/dogfood/#whytlc
> 
> So you're saying a high phosphorus count is WORSE than a low one, or better? higher phosphorus = more meat (which I thought was better), but this high count can burn out kidneys, where as TLC's 0.8% is likely more bone but won't burn out kidneys?


High phosphorus means more BONE content, less meat. 
0.6-0.8% shows a *quality* meat based meat meal. 

I *avoid* foods that have anything over 1.0% phosphorus. The higher the phosphorus percentage, the lower quality meat meal (mostly bone) was used in the food.


----------



## TheDogGuy (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks so much guys! I really appreciate the help.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Something I just want to add.

Getting a food that isn't readily available in a few places may not be a wise choice. 

Also although I am not very knowledgeable in dog food the food doesn't seem all that great and is expensive. It has high ash (8%), uses a lesser form of selenium (sodium selenite) and doesn't have protein or fat levels that are any different then foods that are well respected like Dr Tims, Annamaet and the new one that everybody is talking about - Farmina. I personally have not tried Famina or Dr Tims on my dog but do use Annamaet and I can get more for much cheaper then the food you are looking at. The same holds true with Dr Tims.

For Dr Tims equivalent here is the website: http://drtims.com/kinesis/ - and the chewy website: http://www.chewy.com/dog/dr-tims-kinesis-all-life-stages-dry/dp/37810

For Annamaet equivalent here is the website: http://annamaet.com/products/dogs/originals-for-dogs/49-extra-formula- and the chewy website: http://www.chewy.com/dog/annamaet-extra-26-dry-dog-food/dp/41927

Assuming that your dog will do well on either of these, in both cases you are getting "known" good dog foods from companies that have a great track record. *AND* you'll get more for your money!


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Is this the same as Great Life Bison? there is an issue with the formulation (chelated minerals)- it made my dog with kidney issues drink so much water! I stopped it, and gave it away. My younger dogs were fine on it, but still didnt want their organs to work harder on it..


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

click on their site. click on "ingredients".



fourdogs said:


> Of course the ingredient list is made to look 'pretty' for marketing purposes.
> 
> >>>>>> I can't find a guaranteed analysis anywhere on their pages, <<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## TheDogGuy (Apr 28, 2014)

BernerMax said:


> Is this the same as Great Life Bison? there is an issue with the formulation (chelated minerals)- it made my dog with kidney issues drink so much water! I stopped it, and gave it away. My younger dogs were fine on it, but still didnt want their organs to work harder on it..


Nope, it's a different brand all together.


----------



## TheDogGuy (Apr 28, 2014)

Just to give you guys an update!

This TLC food is working great so far. Perfect stool, he loves it and I was impressed with the shipping. Ordered it Monday, got it yesterday. Would definitely recommend!


----------



## Ardenrose2 (11 mo ago)

TheDogGuy said:


> This is somewhat of a double post as it made me post first in the new member section...but oh well!
> 
> I just recently picked up a Goldendoodle puppy and am here to learn the most that I can about dog food.
> 
> ...





TheDogGuy said:


> This is somewhat of a double post as it made me post first in the new member section...but oh well!
> 
> I just recently picked up a Goldendoodle puppy and am here to learn the most that I can about dog food.
> 
> ...


My two puppies did not do well on this food. They had very toxic smelling gas and horrible diarrhea. I just switch them back to their old food and they seem to be doing fine. I wonder if anyone else had issues like this


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

This thread is from 2014, so you are unlikely to receive a response. Please feel free to start your own thread or participate in current discussions, but I'm closing this one to further replies.


----------

